# IEC Protokoll



## Memnon (9 Februar 2009)

Hi,

wer kennt sich mit der Einbindung von dem Fernmelde-Protokoll IEC 60870-5-104 aus?

Aufgabenstellung ist mit diesem Protokoll eine Visualisierungssoftware mit einer S7 315 2DP/NP zu verbinden.

Unklar ist dabei die Vergabe der IEC Adressen auf der SPS Seite.

Wenn jemand dazu was sagen könnte wäre das Spitze.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

MFG


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2009)

*Ich glaube, das geht nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				Memnon schrieb:
			
		

> Einbindung von dem Fernmelde-Protokoll IEC 60870-5-104



Ich habe da Zweifel, ob das möglich. Da müsste ja auf Seiten der 315-er SPS ein entsprechender Protokolltreiber vorhanden sein ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Memnon (10 Februar 2009)

Hi,

also uns wurde das von Siemens so verkauft. Von daher muss das irgendwie gehen.

Aus der beiligenden CD ging hervor, dass der DB100 (Step7 > Library) der initialisierung diehnt.

Nur die Übergabe der Daten ist noch unklar.


----------



## MSB (10 Februar 2009)

Vielleicht würde es ja schon mal pauschal helfen,
wenn du mal hinschreibst was euch von Siemens verkauft wurde.

Es ist ja nicht so, das Siemens einen überschaubaren Artikelstamm hätte ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Memnon (10 Februar 2009)

Wir haben lediglich eine CPU 315-2 PN/DP V2.6.7

Die Verbindung wird über Ethernet erstellt.

Und so wie ich das verstehe, ist dieses Protokoll lediglich eine Software Frage.

Die Verbindung soll über einen speziellen dafür vorgesehenden FB100 hergestellt werden.

Unklar ist, welche anderen Bausteine für den Datentransport noch benötigt werden.


----------



## PeterEF (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Du mußt schon sagen, was Du hast, es gibt da verschiedene Ansätze.
Hat Siemens Euch evt. das hier verkauft: SIPLUS RIC IEConS7?

Gibts wohl noch nicht solange und scheint wirklich eine reine Softwarelösung zu sein.

Ich kenne bisher nur die Lösungen mit externer Hardware, von daher kein Hilfe...


----------



## Memnon (10 Februar 2009)

Sorry,

genau SIPLUS RIC IEC on S7

S7IEC_M104_31xPN


----------



## hjj (11 Februar 2009)

*SIPLUS RIC IEC on S7*

Hallo Memnon,

habe das "Bundle" auch erst seit gestern und bin fleißig am testen(..probieren).

Verbindung mit der Leitstelle (in Deinem Fall der -> Visualisierungssoftware)
funktioniert, Einzelmeldungen lassen sich bereits problemlos zum Master (Leitstelle, ...ich bin Slave [S7IEC_S104_41xPN] ) übertragen.

Zu den Bausteinen/Ablauf, soweit ich es z.Zt "überblicke":
[die auf der "offiziellen CD"]

1.-->> FB100 = S7_IEC_Config

hier werden die generellen Verbindungsparameter [Linkschicht] für das
IEC60870-5-104 Protokoll angegeben.

!!! der von Dir erwähnte DB100 ist der Instanz-Daten-Baustein für den Funktionsbaustein[FB100].

2.-->> FB121 = SL_Org_Asdu_1

hier wird die ASDU-Adresse vergeben, Zeitsynchronisieren geregelt etc.

3.-->> FB130 = SLi_SP_DP_s128

Alles "rund um die Einzelmeldungen"......

............jetzt muss das ganze noch eingebunden/(korrekt aufgerufen) werden..

[im...] OB1:

CALL FB100, DB100..............................
........................................................

CALL FB121, DB121...............................
.........................................................

CALL FB130, DB130.................................

.....natürlich - alles mit "richtigen" Parametern

.....!!!! wichtig !!! die erwähnten "Pointer" richtig zu verschalten...
[P_Application....P_SLi....) siehe Handbuch.............................

etc..... [und vorher die benötigten DB's erzeugen u. laden...]



Morgen gehts weiter mit Messwerten [hoffe ich...]


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Februar 2009)

Nach einem brauchbaren Treiber für 104 suche ich schon länger. Habt ihr Info´s für mich ? Kostet ?


----------



## Wonnewolle (13 Februar 2009)

*Nur so zur Info als Alternative zu S......*

Wir setzen hier eine Phoenix ILC155ETH (ca.350€) Steuerung ein, die vollwertig nach IEC 61131-3 zu programmieren ist und für die es eine sehr günstige Bibliothek (ca.100€) für die IEC 60870-5-104 und IEC 60870-5-101 Protokolle gibt.
Kein Siemens mehr und auch kein superteueres IDS.

Unterstützung von Phoenix ist super, kann nicht meckern.

Wer mehr Infos will, bitte melden.

Wolle


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 Februar 2009)

Wonnewolle schrieb:


> Wir setzen hier eine Phoenix ILC155ETH (ca.350€) Steuerung ein, die vollwertig nach IEC 61131-3 zu programmieren ist und für die es eine sehr günstige Bibliothek (ca.100€) für die IEC 60870-5-104 und IEC 60870-5-101 Protokolle gibt.
> Kein Siemens mehr und auch kein superteueres IDS.
> 
> Unterstützung von Phoenix ist super, kann nicht meckern.
> ...



Dann immer her damit. Wir haben IDS.


----------



## Memnon (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo hjj,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Ist schon mal gut zu wissen, dass man die richtige Richtung hat.

Noch ne Frage, sehe ich das richtig, dass für senden und empfangen abgesehen von von den FB100,FB121 und FB130 auch die FBs 63-66 benötigt werden?

Hab bei deren Beschaltung noch ne paar Probleme...


----------



## hjj (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo Memnon,


-- richtig, die FBs 63-66 werden auch für senden u. empfangen benötigt

-- jedoch musst Du diese nicht extra beschalten, Hauptsache in die CPU laden, wird alles ("im Hintergrund"...) von der Library / IEConS7 geregelt/beschaltet/eingebunden...
wie auch immer...  für unseren Verwendungszweck wird dies quasi automatisch erledigt.

Nur zur Info: Die CPU (...PN) kann auch "ohne" die IEC...104-Library
Verbindungen über Ethernet "realisieren" [max. 8, aktiv oder passiv]

Hierzu [man nennt dies auch "offene TCP Verbindungen] verwendet man dann ebenso die FBs 63-66 und einen UDT... "TCON_PAR".

Dann muss man sie natürlich "selbst beschalten".

Gruss
hjj


----------



## hjj (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo Wonnewolle,

"Alternativen" zu IEC60870-5-104 gibt es mittlerweile noch 'ne ganze Menge...

Um "ein paar Informationen etc. zum/vom Prozess" auszutauschen, gut u. schön u. "kostengünstig"...

Wer jedoch aus welchen Gründen auch immer -, das Fernwirkprotokoll "104" in seine/eine SIMATIC-S7-Anlage integrieren muss/möchte, der ist z.Zt bestens mit https://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_00/produkte/ric/softwarebibliothek.htm https://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_76/produkte/ric/softwarebibliothek.htm oder https://www.automation.siemens.com/siplus/html_76/produkte/ric/softwarebibliothek.htm vicos-rtu  bedient... [Anwendungs / Anlagen- spezifisch..]


----------



## Memnon (17 Februar 2009)

:-D
Jop, klasse.
Bit-Übertragung klappt nun. Leider nur in eine Richtung...
Was könnte der Fehler sein???

Die anderen Bausteine (FB 131,...) laufen auch nicht.
Hast da schon Erfahrung mit?


----------



## hjj (18 Februar 2009)

Hi Memnon,

eine Richtung ist ja schon mal "die halbe Miete..."

Welche Richtung klappt denn? (vermute mal die Befehlsrichtung, also das was Du von der Visu..software auf der S7 verändern willst, eben die "SLo..-Bausteine)

Die SLo..-Bausteine werden mit dem FB100 verschaltet (P_Application), was Du ja schon realisiert hast - sonst würde ja die Befehlsrichtung nicht funzen.

Für die (andere) Melderichtung brauchst Du noch "ein Zwischenstück", den 
FB121.

- diesen verschaltest Du wieder mit FB100 (P_Application)
- im Baustein (FB121) unter "P_SLi" gibst Du z.B. den Merker MD1001 an.
- den wiederrum musst Du im z.B FB131 unter "P_SLi" angeben.

Probiers mal aus...

Bis Dahin,
Ciao


----------

